

A bottle that captures sound and remixes it - adkatrit
http://vimeo.com/42921558

======
adkatrit
I'd really like to see this open sourced.

~~~
adkatrit
it would be great to make this configurable via a mobile app. maybe the
ability to save time synched midi data from individual bottle opens.

I'm in love with this idea.

